# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  سياره مدهشه

## ابو عوده

*سيارة مدهشه بصراحة*
























-----------------------------------

----------


## keana

شكرا ابو عوده 
بس كانه الموضوع نزل قبل فتره

----------


## ابو عوده

> شكرا ابو عوده 
> بس كانه الموضوع نزل قبل فتره


العفو 
واذا نزل ارجووو من الاداره الحذف :Smile: اشكرك على التنبيه  :Smile:  :Smile: 

لا ما اظن انه الموضوع مكرر لاني اول مره بشوفه واذا اكتشفت انه مكرر 
رح يتم الحذف 

يعطيك العافيه يا كبير

----------


## keana

العفو 
ابو عوده

----------


## جسر الحياة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## down to you

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

بدي زيها...بس زهر

----------


## ابو عوده

> بدي زيها...بس زهر


 :Db465236ff: تكرمي هلاء بجيبلك وحده  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



> 


 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(15):  حلوووووووووووين يعطيك العافية

----------


## ابو عوده

> حلوووووووووووين يعطيك العافية


 الله يعافيكي ...نورتي :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

مشكور يا كبير

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل مدهشة 

مشكور ابو عودة

----------

